# driving my car in spain



## shellc (Apr 28, 2010)

hi 
im moving over to spain in a few months and i will be bringing my car which is right hand drive am i allowed to keep that and drive in spain permantely or do i need to get a left hand one eventually 

shell


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shellc said:


> hi
> im moving over to spain in a few months and i will be bringing my car which is right hand drive am i allowed to keep that and drive in spain permantely or do i need to get a left hand one eventually
> 
> shell



You have to get it matriculated which can be complicated and costly, and there are a few minor adjustments with headlights and things, but once thats done, you can keep it as RHD, altho I personally wouldnt want to cos theres a reason why they drive LHD cars here!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you look @ this recent thread it covers most of it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/39452-british-cars-spain.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Get a LHD. Saves hassle all round.
You can buy in the UK -cheaper -or here. There are many UK companies offering LHD cars. Mine was already Spanish -plated with paperwork readsy when I bought from a very reputable firm in the UK.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Get a LHD. Saves hassle all round.
> You can buy in the UK -cheaper -or here. There are many UK companies offering LHD cars. Mine was already Spanish -plated with paperwork readsy when I bought from a very reputable firm in the UK.


Can you name the firm????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes, I wanna know too mrygp, cos I may drive my car back to the uk and sell it there - if we have to go back

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jo and thrax...it's the LHD Place, Basingstoke. Super firm, very honest. Not to be confused with other companies with similar names.
I didn't name it as wasn't sure about rule on advertising -don't have any shares in them tho'.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Jo and thrax...it's the LHD Place, Basingstoke. Super firm, very honest. Not to be confused with other companies with similar names.
> I didn't name it as wasn't sure about rule on advertising -don't have any shares in them tho'.


*Rule 11. Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster*

Its a reccomendation! besides, you've been here forever mrypg, we know you're not touting for business for them lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> *Rule 11. Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster*
> 
> Its a reccomendation! besides, you've been here forever mrypg, we know you're not touting for business for them lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No and not even for the business I mentioned the other day, you know, the one requesting 'mature ladies'?
Although I do (sadly) have an interest on age grounds...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I looked closely at that company when I was looking to buy last year & thought that there prices& service were very good in comparison to some of the other lhd co's. Another I was impressed with was up north, same good prices & service.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I looked closely at that company when I was looking to buy last year & thought that there prices& service were very good in comparison to some of the other lhd co's. Another I was impressed with was up north, same good prices & service.


We looked at a couple of other firms but LHD Place came out top on price, service and after-sales service. The Manager, Colin, is a really nice, helpful guy. If I needed to buy a good quality LHD car from the UK I would definitely use them.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We looked at a couple of other firms but LHD Place came out top on price, service and after-sales service. The Manager, Colin, is a really nice, helpful guy. If I needed to buy a good quality LHD car from the UK I would definitely use them.



We have just bought a Volvo xc70 from them and must agree about their service, They have agreed to keep the car at their premises as we do not need to use it yet, they will service and tax it just before we want it.


----------

